
ET deals: Save on Dell’s Inspiron 15R Special Edition laptop - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/deals/134315-et-deals-save-on-dells-inspiron-15r-special-edition-laptop?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=et-deals-save-on-dells-inspiron-15r-special-edition-laptop
======
benologist
Wow you guys are going to spam affiliate links as well as all your articles?

